# Another bad crop job!!!



## rheaunna (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi,

Just joined this forum specifically for this reason. Just had our Cane Corso's ears cropped by a vet in Cincinnati, OH who was recommended by the breeder as someone who has done countless ears and is an *expert*. Ears now have stitches out and the right ear is a GOOD 1/4 inch (at least) shorter than the other one and the same ear is also cut a LOT more narrow than the other ear at the base. It also doesn't stand which I realize I'll need to tape and that it sometimes takes a while for them to stand properly. Can anyone give me the name of the board so I can call and complain about this? I understand they make you sign a waiver BUT does the waiver say they won't do a *proper* job cutting the ears? Come on...I realize they may not stand but good grief they should be cut the same. Just my opinion but there is no excuse for this. Especially someone who has done hundreds of crops. I will take pics tomorrow and save them for future reference. 

I called the vet's office and he only sees patients as *walk-in* no appointments for him and I have to be there between 8:00-11:00 a.m. and I'm a good 3-3 1/2 hours from his office! I certainly don't mind driving over there but can I trust him to fix them properly? I hate putting my dog through this again also. It hurts me to do this to him. No calls back from them or anything. Just, "well, you'll have to bring him back and Dr. Mike is usually very precise". USUALLY very precise??? I'm furious and this was done by laser. Apparently there are waaaaayyy too many vets out there doing these crops that should not be! I know you guys know how upsetting this is. 

Thanks for any help with this.

Rheaunna


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Is this your first dog you have gotten cropped? Maybe it just needs to heel to look better. Can you post pictures? What board are you walking about, like medical board? I would google in your town or call Animal control maybe and see if they know who to report it to.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I know I asked in the other thread but dont remember if you answered. Did you signa release that most vets ask to have signed? Alot of vets dont guarantee outcomes of crops and usually have you sign acknowledging the risks. Best bet is to just get the vet to fix it to your liking so the ears match or have another vet do it. Although a new vet will charge you where as the other may not. post pics though , it may just be it needs taping and stuff, alot of times it looks funny when you take the bandages off , can take a few months to see the nice finished look.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

pictures might help us letting you know if its that bad or not


----------



## rheaunna (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok I'll get some pics taken. Thanks for your help so far. I appreciate it. I've had several Dobermans in the past but this is my first Corso. Taped many a Dobie ear though so I know what they should look like.  Thanks again!


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Can you post some pictures?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Pictures are essential.....


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Same thing happened to my girl. Vet who has done a ton of crops, and he screwed hers up. One bigger and wider than the other. Thought it might just be swelling, but as they healed, it certainly wasn't. Had to get the one bigger one re-cropped after they both healed, and I'm still not happy with it. We went back to the same vet, and he wouldn't take off enough cartiledge to fix it. He did it for free, though. Here are pics for before and after::
RIGHT AFTER THE CROP:








COUPLE OF DAYS LATER:
















COMPLETELY HEALED
















You can see that her right ear is the bigger one.

NOW: (In need of a shave!) After getting the right one cropped again.


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

crop s are illegal here i think that s how it should be everywere 
if somebody wants a pointy eared dog buy a breed with pointy ears ,dont see why a dog got to be put in pain so the owner can like their dogs look more , i luv my dogs natural silky ears ,jmo


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

mamas boy said:


> crop s are illegal here i think that s how it should be everywere
> if somebody wants a pointy eared dog buy a breed with pointy ears ,dont see why a dog got to be put in pain so the owner can like their dogs look more , i luv my dogs natural silky ears ,jmo


Disagree with you there are enough rules out there we should be free to choose. Please dont insult others for there choices noone bashes you for keeping a floppy eared dog.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

mamas boy said:


> crop s are illegal here i think that s how it should be everywere
> if somebody wants a pointy eared dog buy a breed with pointy ears ,dont see why a dog got to be put in pain so the owner can like their dogs look more , i luv my dogs natural silky ears ,jmo


Sometime a crop is necessary, also, some judges in shows favor cropped dogs. While I love my dogs soft Rose Prick ears, he gets chronic ear infections, if I had him as a puppy I would have cropped his ears. He would be less prone to ear infections if the were cropped. So, yes it is personal preference, but it also has it's uses.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I like both, but prefer a crop.

To the OP, You cant even tell. I wouldnt have even known the difference in the crop until you pointed it out.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah, I don't think it looks like a bad job, but I don't know crops. At least you would ahve people like me fooled who don't know any better, lol.


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

u guys are right i should look at both sides before talkin


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

where are the pics of the OP's dog? I only see Indies dog ??


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> where are the pics of the OP's dog? I only see Indies dog ??


See what I get for looking on my phone. Didn't ren recognize indie I was checking out the ears lol. I thought that was the crop that try thought looked bad and was like what looks good to me! Lol


----------

